# Convert a file over to DST? Digitizer sent wrong format



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

*Digitizer sent wrong file format and nothing I have will swap it over to DST.......can someone please convert it over for me please?
I contacted the digitizer, but it takes forever to get answers.

TIA
Margaret
[email protected]
*


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

what format did he sent to you ?


----------



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

He sent an EMB format.....cannot open it......need it in DST

Sorry, should have posted that


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Register to Ambassador

You should be able to convert for free, let us know


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

and this one as well
TrueSizer


----------



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks I got it opened finally......but needless to say, it is all screwed up......
Finding a different digitizer.

Thanks
Margaret


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Cutting_Edge said:


> Thanks I got it opened finally......but needless to say, it is all screwed up......
> Finding a different digitizer.
> 
> Thanks
> Margaret


The original digitizer won't send a dst file? You definitely need a different digitizer if they won't send a dst.


----------

